# Anyone used a ferry day trip as a single



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

After trying to book a single on eurotunnel for next Friday using tesco vouchers and being told that 2 weeks notice is required aaarrrrgghhh, I looked at ferries and the cheapest single for my daughters Fiat 500 is £79.

However a day trip with p&o is £29. What if I book that and she simply doesn't come back on the return.

Got to be a catch somewhere.

Anyone done it?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I have been tempted many times to try it BUT there is some small print stating that if return is unused they can charge full amount of the correct one way price..

You try it and let me know how you get on.. !! :lol: 

You could get a pre-paid credit card and just put on a few quid, make the booking and if they tried to charge anymore there would not be the funds.. !!! Have I found the loop hole ?????


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

The T&Cs say this: don't know whether they enforce it tho

(vi) All bookings of Restricted Duration are only valid where the outward and return journeys are completed within the specified period of time, with the same vehicle and passengers and using the same operator. If you fail to travel on one part of your booking then we may charge you a supplement. That supplement will be the difference between the amount you have paid and the price for the standard single fare appropriate to the sailing used. This payment will be collected using the credit card details provided when paying for the original booking.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

SO.. A pre-paid card with little funds, they cant automatically take the payment... If they did want to chase for payment it would make it all the more difficult...

And of course you will have been taken ill at the time and was unable to travel back .. :wink: 


TUT.. TUT.. Aint we naughty....


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You can get a single for £39 with DFDS Dover - Calais if youre an early riser ( :lol: ) and go at 0230hrs - and £39 with P&O if you go at 0450hrs. 

Pete


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

LOL I thought of the prepaid card option too, so just went to a Londis store and got a Prime card prepaid mastercard debit and loaded it with £35. In order to use it for online purchases you have to register it on line and then it worked fine on the p&o website. 

It seems Prime deducted £5 for the card and 50p for the p&o transaction. So in total it cost me £30.50 compared with the single price of £79.

If anything comes of it with p&o I'll let you know.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

This has been discussed on another forum and from what I remember they "reserve the right" to surcharge but don't usually do it except in the case of serial offenders. You'll get away with it a few times but as usual with all things if you take the p155 too often the clamps come down and it gets spoiled for everyone.

Last December I booked a return flight to the States with USAir for my Sister and Bro-in-Law as that was cheaper than a one way flight (£400 rtn instead of £700 ow :roll: ). 

I've still not heard anything, but I don't know if they have the same rule in their T&C's.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

We did this in August about 12 years ago. Booked an overnighter as it was far cheaper and didn't use the return. Never got charged anything more.

Coming home we booked a ferry when we arrived at the ferry port rather than take the tunnel where they might catch us!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We and others used to do this with P&O to Cherbourg. But when P&O bailed out some years ago Brittany Ferries got wise and refused cash for a cheap day return and insisted on a CC and ID.

I guess BF would stick you for the full amount.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ive just booked a single to Dunkirk in August

7.4 Van and 2 persons £39 it is at 2am

but that is what my son and Albert wanted

not that much more than a day return

Aldra


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

what about automatic the number plate recognition system at the check in booth when you come back?


----------

